# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  isopropyl alcohol in size of 1 or 2 litres

## justonething

I'd would like to buy isopropyl (rubbing) alcohol in size of 1 or 2 litres. Most incl bunny, jaycar or dick smith sell them in spray bottle size of 100ml. Does anybody know of a good place to buy in 1 or 2 litres size?

----------


## Armers

You could ask your local chemist, which is where i bought my last bottle. He would only sell it to me in a 500ml bottle size but its lasted a while.  
Cheers

----------


## Godzilla73

G'day, 
Try an offset printing mob, they use hundreds of liters it, they should sell you some if you take a container.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

It's a partially restricted product due to its use for the manufacture of illicit substances.  You'll find you need to have a licence to procure it in large quantities and one of the requirements of that licence is you keep track of your use...hence why you'll find providers aren't keen on handing out large quantities...

----------


## METRIX

Isopropyl Alcohol 1 Litre 100 Isopropanol Rubbing 1LTR Isopro Airbrush Cleaner | eBay  Diggers 125ml Isopropyl Cleaning Alcohol I/N 1564443 | Bunnings Warehouse 
A lot cheaper than the green monster, $7.90 for 125ml   :Eek:

----------


## rafa

Hi there, i work in print and the press guys use it for cleaning up inks. 
You could try online for "Offset print suppliers" or ask your local printer? 
good luck

----------


## justonething

Thanks everybody for your advise. Rubbing alcohol is an excellent cleaning agent, especially for electronics and a good degreaser. I use a bit whenever I could get my hands on it.   

> Isopropyl Alcohol 1 Litre 100 Isopropanol Rubbing 1LTR Isopro Airbrush Cleaner | eBay  Diggers 125ml Isopropyl Cleaning Alcohol I/N 1564443 | Bunnings Warehouse 
> A lot cheaper than the green monster, $7.90 for 125ml

  Metrix, that is exactly what I want, thanks.

----------

